# please help: is that true?



## santira (Aug 12, 2010)

Today i was reading about the Finding of dixmoitie- Dixieland from the late 1800 ...what do you mean, is that finding true???


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

It was the finding of some musical scores in Paris - as far as I know its true, but who knows for sure.

http://www.dixmoitie.com/


----------

